# Mini Aridarum



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is the mini Aridarum, it is not a cryptocoryne or a bucephalandra.
Not sure how many hobbyist keep this in their planted tank or vivarium.

Slow grower and small in size.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

Never even heard of Aridarum, what are the details? Looks like a rhizome plant?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@Ericj: Aridarum is a genus closely related to Bucephalandra, Schismatoglottis, Piptospatha and others (tribe Schismatoglottideae within the family Araceae), and occur in the same habitats (banks of fast flowing streams etc. => rheophytes, see e.g. junglemike's blog). Aridarum species occur in Borneo only and are very diverse, there are also quite big, broad-leaved species, as well as Buce. They differ from Bucephalandra mainly by flower characters, otherwise they are really similar rhizome plants with roots attaching to hard substrates.

I'm curious if that Aridarum grows as good as comparable Buce sp. (catherineae, belindae) in tanks.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks a bit like rosemary Would love to try this one. Does it occur on Malaysian Borneo as well? Perhaps I can pick up a few somewhere


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

HI Eric, yes rhizome... same like anubias.
Once you grow them stable and they start spreadout... it will be a wooow.

It grow slow to many... It been on market for 1-2year but not many into it.

Hi miremonster, yes it can be as good or better that bucephalandra sp. catherineae or belindae if you like it. hahaha

Hi Yo-han, you will love it. 

Thanks for all reply .


----------

